# Timers - Mechanical, Digital, Remote, WiFi



## Paul195 (22 Apr 2016)

Hi all

I bought some cheap mechanical timers for use with my new tank for lights, C02 and air pump, but a little nervous about using such cheapy timers. Been looking into digital ones, but come across other options such as remote options which sounds like a good idea being able to set it all up from a remote. I have also seen WiFi ones that you can control from your phone. 

I saw these on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic...461338887&sr=1-1&keywords=digital+mains+timer

Then there's these branded AMOS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMOS-Progr...1103&sr=1-1&keywords=amos+digital+mains+timer

I also read another thread that mentioned Timeguard branded timers which are much more expensive. In your experience do you think it is worth spending more on these ? are the cheaper ones reliable? I thought about buying a really good one for my C02 but then putting lights and air pump on the cheaper ones. 

Then there are remote & WiFi options which I haven't done much research on yet.

Any advice or recommendations ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## tim (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Paul, I use cheap mechanical timers for all my co2 solenoids tried digital for the co2 but they never seemed to last long.


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Paul, I've used cheap mechanical timers for years and years with very few issues and they are super quick to reset if you have a power cut...nothing to worry about


----------



## ian_m (22 Apr 2016)

I have my share of timer failures. Luckily most were either completely dead digital ones, ones that regularly just reset themselves, a severe algae problem when CO2 or just didn't switch on at required tine.

BUT the major fish killing failures I have had are output staying on when the timer "crashed" and locked up. I ended up overdosing liquid carbon killing both fish and melting plants.


----------



## Paul195 (23 Apr 2016)

Did a bit of reading and it sounds like the digital ones which contain a TRIAC often fail when trying to switch inductive loads such as lighting ballasts and solenoids etc. 

I'll give the mechanical ones a shot as many people report of no problems. Maybe in the future I will have some sort of genie remote where you don't need to fluff about in the confined space under the cabinet. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Apr 2016)

Hey Paul. I have a similar timer as the ones on the links you posted which I also bought from Amazon. My model is EMT 757 -UK (Ever Flourish). It is 6 year old and still working perfectly.
I also have a large digital timer(energenie power system) that has several timed plugs. Its been working flawlessly for the 3-4 years I've had it.
From the 3 mechanical ones I have I am only using one currently. It is a pain because it loses track of time and start switching the lights at all odd hours. I need to reset it every so often to reset it to turn on at the time I actually want.

Basically all the timers I bought are still working but the mechanical ones are the ones that have caused me trouble because of their inaccurate timers.

If you are looking to buy multiple timers, have a look at this thread for options:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/electronic-timers.40368/#post-439423


----------



## Mortis (26 Apr 2016)

Ive had no luck with a few different mechanical timers in the past, they always seem to lose time at different rates and a lot of it. By the end of the month there would be a difference of 30-45 minutes from the set timing.

Currently been using digital timers from DX. Only had one complete failure and one which got stuck in On mode but fixed itself after drained out the internal battery and tried it after a few months


----------



## ian_m (26 Apr 2016)

Mortis said:


> Only had one complete failure and one which got stuck in On mode


So its not just me that has had timers fail and jam on. In my case the jammed on one, it appeared the digital bit, just stopped, display didn't change and output stayed on. Power cycling it fixed it, but didn't really trust it after that, got relegated to turning on & off Xmas lights in kids bedrooms.


----------



## MiskyBoyy (30 Apr 2016)

I'm using this triple pack of digital timers from Argos. So far I'm very happy with them! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9822911.htm


----------

